# What's a good, but cheap SS wheelset??



## ttiberi (Feb 11, 2005)

What are recommendations for good wheelsets for a Singlespeed (or something with a flip/flop hub)?

I'm looking for the cheapest wheel possible that is still a good wheel.


----------



## Alx (Mar 22, 2007)

Ebay. Anything with formula hubs will be good, not great but unless you're buying to go "Stunt riding" like most people jumping into the fixie bandwagon you will be more than set.

If you look well enough you can get a wheel set with cog and tubes and tires for around $150.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

if you're willing to go cup & cone hub, you can get a wheelset for $110 shipped with tires and tubes (no cog or lockring). IIWM, I'd go with the formula sealed bearing hub and mavic rims


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

FatTireFred said:


> if you're willing to go cup & cone hub, you can get a wheelset for $110 shipped with tires and tubes (no cog or lockring). IIWM, I'd go with the formula sealed bearing hub and mavic rims


+1 on the Mavic/Formula combination..

The wheelsets being sold with tires and tubes use extremely cheap tires that aren't worth a #$%&....


----------



## ttiberi (Feb 11, 2005)

Formula hubs - got it.

What about Weinmann LP18 rims?
or Sun Venus rims?

these seem to be priced low, but how bad do they suck?

Are the mavics the lowest-end while still being a decent wheel?


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

Formula/Mavic combo good for 99.9% of the population out there.


----------



## Alx (Mar 22, 2007)

ttiberi said:


> Formula hubs - got it.
> 
> What about Weinmann LP18 rims?
> or Sun Venus rims?
> ...



I had the LP18s on my fixie I just sold, they worked great for me. No problems at all since I was merely using them to ride the bike and not to jump curbs, even then they held up pretty well and I weigh 200 lbs.


----------



## ttiberi (Feb 11, 2005)

thanks for the recommendations.

I went with the mavic/formula combo.

We'll see how they turn out!


----------



## winmac (Sep 30, 2007)

roadfix said:


> Formula/Mavic combo good for 99.9% of the population out there.


http://www.bicyclewheelwarehouse.com/index.php?act=viewProd&productId=51

Brief: Black Track / Fixed / Single Speed wheel set 700C
Rim: Mavic CXP22® 700c, 32 hole, black
Hub: Formula® sealed bearing high flange track hubs. The rear hub spacing is 120mm and is both fixed or single speed compatible, black
Spokes: DT Swiss Champion® silver stainless, 1.8
Nipples: DT Swiss brass nipples
Weight (approx.): Front = 1006g, rear cassette = 1063g,
Set = 2069g (with axle nuts)
Valve Type: Presta
Tire Sizes: 700 x 18 - 700 x 25
Price: 229.95
Also, item #30200 is available with silver rims and hubs.
Price: $139.95

are these the formula/mavic wheels you are talking about?


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Yep..bullet proof wheels..


----------

